# Saddle fitters covering Edinburgh



## chotty (15 February 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good saddle fitter around Edinburgh please?

Pony has a saddle right now that's not good quality and is a little tight over the shoulders. He's got no muscle right now so will need to be changed ASAP before it becomes far too uncomfortable. He is a loan horse right now, but waiting on owner getting a saddle.

If she can't come up with anything I was thinking of getting a synthetic saddle with changeable gullet (wintec,thorowgood,shires etc) that I can change gullet when he changes shape, and if I choose not to buy him I can either keep or sell on. 

So yeah, a saddle fitter who is keen on these kinds of saddles and either stocks them new, or has second hand ones?

X


----------



## Jingleballs (15 February 2013)

Try Elis Knight at The Grange - I've found her to be very good and she does stock synthetic/adjustable saddles.


----------



## Jnhuk (15 February 2013)

I have always used Stirlingshire Saddlery - Alene telfer - always got my saddles second hand from her. She comes with a wide selection to see what suits you and your horse and happy to leave them for you to try.


But Erlend from Nimrod is now more local, so wondering about trying him as thinking about jumping saddle for myself


----------



## ArcticFox (15 February 2013)

I thought about trying erlend from nimrod but I cannot find him on the society master saddlers website. 

not sure if i'm missing it


----------



## gillianfleming (15 February 2013)

I'll second Elis Knight from Grange, she has fitted a couple of saddles for my boy


----------



## JenTaz (18 February 2013)

without a doubt, i will always use alene, from stirlingshire saddle fitters to do taz's saddles, she has done taz's saddle checks and fitted a new saddle for him for the last 5 years, and already I am thinking about getting her booked to get her out when I return from uni to get them checked again in june


----------



## measles (18 February 2013)

Another vote for Stirlingshire Saddle Fitters and this time the other partner, Louise.


----------



## lapetitebruyere (4 March 2013)

Just had a saddler travel all the way from Northern Ireland to check my boy's saddle... but have a Jaguar saddle, so had to use the nearest specialist fitter!! Spoilt boy!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 March 2013)

Another for Elis at the grange  Special ordered me my T8 cob and great service given


----------



## Chocy (4 March 2013)

Slightly off topic but.  . !!

Has any1 had Elis at Grange use Pliance thing with their saddle- any thoughts on it?

I'm a year in2 saddle problems with my boy & was thinking bout pliance 2 check what was actually going on when he's got saddle on. 
Altho his 3rd saddle in the year is coming in Fri so u never no that could b it sorted (well jump saddle at least, dressages another story!)


----------



## Chestnuttymare (5 March 2013)

ellis or aileen are good. i haven't had the pliance thing done on my saddle but saw it when someone at my yard did it. it looked great, you could see exactly what was going on.


----------



## mturnbull (24 March 2013)

Another vote for Ellis she was fantastic and spent a long time with me getting my saddle just right. Wouldn't use Stirlingshire again after previous experience.


----------

